# Retiring from the horse world



## sailer342 (Nov 13, 2012)

I have retired from riding and horses. I intend to watch them run and enjoy the view from the sidelines. Will be attending the rodeo only as a spectator. I would like to see someone with enthusiasm for riding get my vintage Jumbo(with the Elephant on the stirrup leather) brand saddle. Made by the schoellkopf saddlery of Dallas, Tx. Anyone interested please PM me. Thanks,Tony


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Can you post a few pics.?


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Welcome.

I was not familiar with the brand so had to go do a little reading. Interesting. 

If you ever want to visit about horses and offer advice don't forget where you found us.


----------



## sailer342 (Nov 13, 2012)

*Posting pix*

Sorry I havent figured out how to post pix yet


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

were you selling it or giving it away or ??. I could use a new saddle..LOL, it probably isn't the right size for me/ my horse as well. What size saddle is it?


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Someone please explain to this person how to download pics.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

One way is to go to "advanced" and click on the icon for attachments. That will prompt you to upload an image from your computer. Once you select it and see in in the attachment box, you still need to click on the upload button. It won't show in your preview except as [attachment] but should when the post is posted. Be sure to resize to something reasonable for the web if it is print resolution.


----------



## sailer342 (Nov 13, 2012)

Yes Gingerscout, there is a Santa Claus. Unfortunately, I'm not him. Giving the saddle away at the asking price of four hundred usd. Has a 14" seat, and has fit everything I have sat from a skinny Arabian to some very healthy quarter horses.


----------



## sailer342 (Nov 13, 2012)

AVNA, thank you, i will try that soon


----------



## sailer342 (Nov 13, 2012)




----------

